# PUNTA CANA | 7Mares | 17 fl | U/C



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

FIRST "HIGH-RISE" IN TOURIST AREA OF PUNTA CANA










SOURCE: http://urbanopolis.net/index.php/2017/07/23/7mares-primer-high-rise-en-zona-turistica-de-punta-cana/


----------

